
Complexity Theory and Evolution in Economics - mathgenius
https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2017/04/24/complexity-theory-and-evolution-in-economics/
======
efm
Netlogo code for all Agent_Zero models
[http://press.princeton.edu/video/epstein/agent_zero/applets/...](http://press.princeton.edu/video/epstein/agent_zero/applets/netlogoAppletsAgent_Zero.zip)

